

Bing Search History -- privacy issue - pt
http://www.bing.com/profile/history

======
pt
Looks like the search history is accessible for the IP address from which the
query originated. So all the search made from within say, a company network,
may become visible to every employee in the company through this URL:

<http://www.bing.com/profile/history>

